

An HTML5 remake of the original Super Mario Brothers - aram
https://github.com/Diogenesthecynic/FullScreenMario

======
leoz
or not...[http://www.fullscreenmario.com/](http://www.fullscreenmario.com/)
DMCA complaint from Nintendo But thanks for the source :)

~~~
aram
Exactly - that's why I posted the link to Github repo.

The game still works - just clone the repo and start index.html.

